# Will 245/35/18 rub on MK6?



## abzoni (May 18, 2010)

I'm purchasing a 2010 Golf TDi soon and I wanted to get all the details out of the way. I was wondering if 245/35/18 tires will rub with stock suspension? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2010)

Yes, 235 is the max.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

According to whom? Dan GSR is running 255-35s on his GTI. He has a fairly low ride height so camber plates were nedded to pull it off, but it *can *be done. 

We need more details...
Ride height? Stock?
wheel width and offset?
camber?

If you are at stock height and limited to stock camber range a 245-35 18 should fit if your wheels are 8.5" or less and offset of 45-50. The rears are no problem, the fronts have less clearance. If you are not lowered you should be ok.


----------

